# Have you signed your PPF yet?



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Dear MS Member. 

Have you signed your PPF yet?

Are you going to let the Antis take from you again? (The Doves!) Have you signed the petition to protect your hunting rights? Or how about, to protect Michigan Fisheries from the Asian Carp? Then the one that is certainly not last in anyones mind, To allow active military to continue receiving their free hunting and fishing licenses. If there was ever a time to get involved this is it! Please feel free to contact me with your information and I will send you petition sheets. We really need your help!

PS PPF Stands for, 
P=Protect your Hunting rights!
P=Protect fisheries form the Asian Carp! 
F=Free hunting licenses for active Military!


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Anyone in the Lansing area, I will have a petiion at
Stiles Landscape
4724 Aurelius Rd
Lansing Mi 48910

517-322-2671 ask for Kirk


----------

